# A stupid question



## Pikache (7 Jan 2004)

What does ‘NoDuff‘ mean?

I know it has something do with an accident and casualties, but that‘s about it.


----------



## Spr.Earl (7 Jan 2004)

NOT A STUPID QUESTION AT ALL!!!   
EVERY ONE MUST KNOW THIS!!!!  :threat:  

Used for Emergencies over the Net when a accident happen‘s on Ex.

On Ex used to clear the Rad. Net of all traffic to get your emergency call out.
If heard you stay off the net and listen in case you can go and give assistance. 

Example = 0 this is Echo 69er NO DUFF,NO DUFF.
Once all station‘s hear NO DUFF they should stop transmiting to let you have priority on the NET to transmit the perticuler‘s.

Example = Dust Off at Grid  @#$% -  *&^%
Then explain the injuries and help needed as the help will get the info while on the way.

It‘s a brief description but hope it help‘s.


----------



## chrisp1j (7 Jan 2004)

Yeah, he‘s right, its very, very serious. No Duff, means somthing is really really wrong.


----------



## Garry (8 Jan 2004)

correct, but with a slight amplification:

"No Duff" is roughly equal to "no fooling"- a way to differentiate between excercise input and real life. 

An exercise may well have simulated casualties, which would require action. In the event that a real casualty occurs, there must be a way to diferentiate: hence the "no duff" call/preface. "No Duff" lets all concerned know that the following message is real.

May also be heard in the Mess in response to a particularly exciting story ("really?" "No duff Bud!") Conversly, bad information/disinformation may be referred to as "duff" or "bad gen".

Weird world we live in, eh?


----------



## Garry (8 Jan 2004)

On reflection, "No Duff" may also be heard if there is no beer at Moe‘s.


----------



## chrisp1j (8 Jan 2004)

Right on Garry, well put.


----------



## Pikache (8 Jan 2004)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Spr.Earl (8 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by Garry:
> [qb] On reflection, "No Duff" may also be heard if there is no beer at Moe‘s.
> 
> [/qb]


We just yell "NO F‘N BEER"


----------



## Spr.Earl (8 Jan 2004)

ALL REMEMBER!! 

If your the Rad. Op. and a NO DUFF happen‘s 
"ALWAY‘S GIVE YOUR GRID FIRST!!!!"

Even though your 0 call sign will only give the C.P.‘s Loc,this is Not YOUR LOC.!!!

Remember your Grid first to O !!!

Sooner you give your LOC. the faster help is on the way!!!

Then if you if have "A DUST OFF ASK FOR IT!!"

Then the perticuler‘s of the injury!!
Treatment already given!!!!!
The above A MUST!!!


From there on will be S.N.,Rank,Name,Blood Type.


It‘s a standerd format that everyone should know as it will save your‘s or buddies life one day if you do get hurt.


----------



## NoDuff (8 Jan 2004)

Wow and here I thought it was just a cool name....right on (JK)!


----------



## Infanteer (8 Jan 2004)

Now, can anyone explain Bravo Zulu.


----------



## combat_medic (8 Jan 2004)

It means "well done" and has some Naval origin that I‘m not aware of.


----------



## Danjanou (8 Jan 2004)

The term originates from the Allied Signals Book (ATP 1), which in the aggregate is for official use only. Signals are sent as letters and/or numbers, which have meanings by themselves sometimes or in certain combinations. A single table in ATP 1 is called "governing groups," that is, the entire signal that follows the governing group is to be performed according to the "governor." The letter "B" indicates this table, and the second letter (A through Z) gives more specific information. For example, "BA" might mean "You have permission to . . . (do whatever the rest of the flashing light, flag hoist or radio transmission says) "BZ" happens to be the last item in the governing groups table. It means "well done". 

Taken from this Naval Historical Website 
 http://www.chinfo.navy.mil/navpalib/questions/bzulu.html 

I also came across this as well:

DEPARTMENT OF THE NAVY -- NAVAL HISTORICAL CENTER 
805 KIDDER BREESE SE -- WASHINGTON NAVY YARD 
WASHINGTON DC 20374-5060

"Bravo Zulu"
This is a naval signal, conveyed by flaghoist or voice radio, meaning "well done"; it has also passed into the spoken and written vocabulary. It can be combined with the "negative" signal, spoken or written NEGAT, to say "NEGAT Bravo Zulu," or "not well done." 

There are some "myths and legends" attached to this signal. The one most frequently heard has Admiral Halsey sending it to ships of Task Force 38 during World War II. He could not have done this, since the signal did not exist at that time. 

"Bravo Zulu" actually comes from the Allied Naval Signal Book (ACP 175 series), an international naval signal code adopted after the North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO) was created in 1949. Until then, each navy had used its own signal code and operational manuals. World War II experience had shown that it was difficult, or even impossible, for ships of different navies to operate together unless they could readily communicate, and ACP 175 was designed to remedy this. 

In the U.S. Navy signal code, used before ACP 175, "well done" was signaled as TVG, or "Tare Victor George" in the U.S. phonetic alphabet of that time. ACP 175 was organized in the general manner of other signal books, that is, starting with 1-flag signals, then 2-flag and so on. The 2-flag signals were organized by general subject, starting with AA, AB, AC, ... AZ, BA, BB, BC, ... BZ, and so on. The B- signals were called "Administrative" signals, and dealt with miscellaneous matters of administration and housekeeping. The last signal on the "Administrative" page was BZ, standing for "well done." 

At that time BZ was not rendered as "Bravo Zulu," but in each navy‘s particular phonetic alphabet. In the U.S. Navy, BZ was spoken as "Baker Zebra." In the meanwhile, the International Civil Aviation Organization (ICAO) had adopted English as the international air traffic control language. They developed a phonetic alphabet for international aviation use, designed to be as "pronounceable" as possible by flyers and traffic controllers speaking many different languages. This was the "Alfa, Bravo, Charlie, Delta..." alphabet used today. The Navy adopted this ICAO alphabet in March 1956. It was then that "Baker Zebra" finally became "Bravo Zulu."

 http://www.history.navy.mil/faqs/faq101-2.htm 

Amazing what you can find with Google.

The Internet it‘s not just for porn anymore...


----------



## Gryphon (8 Jan 2004)

Actually, according to the newest Kingston SOPs, No Duff has (TMK) been replaced by No Play. This is what i learnt on my 3s. maybe another Sig Op can correct me on this one.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (8 Jan 2004)

Never fails, they have to reinvent the wheel every two years.  I am shamefaced to say that I knew how to use "No Duff" but never knew what it meant.  I‘ve picked up radio procedure purely by rote, despite being employed in the Bn HQ CP as well as Coy HQ for the last few years.  Now they go and change it.

I am at a loss to understand the constant reclassification of course names.  First BMT/GMT, TQ1, TQ2, etc.

Then QL1, 2, 3, etc.

Now SQ, BQ, God knows what else - and what used to be "Machine Gun Course" is now "DP2A"???

Why?


----------



## Jungle (8 Jan 2004)

Some people build their whole career on stuff like that. They change stuff, for the sake of changing stuff; then the "initiative" is noted in buddy‘s PER, and buddy gets a promotion because he is "promoting change". Why have we gone from 3-digit MOC numbers to 5 or 6-digit MOSID ??? Only buddy knows...


----------



## winchable (8 Jan 2004)

Well said Jungle.
Just got in and noticed the Bravo Zulu discussion (I know it‘s a bit after the fact)
But an interesting note, a story that passed around the navy and that I heard for years (Father, uncle; all navy) was that the Zulu was a ship that fought to very last tooth and nail she had left to defeat an overpowering enemy and everyone died etc. but the enemy force was also crippled. 
After the fact the Fleet Commander said "Bravo Zulu". So the term Bravo Zulu was therefore considered possibly the highest verbal honors that could be conveyed because of its attatchment to this brave ship and crew.

Of course now it would seem that the ship was some mythical story old navy dogs tell their kids when they‘re on shore leave!


----------



## bobbyhill (9 Jan 2004)

There‘s no such thing as stupid questions, just stupid people.
- Mr. Garisson


----------

